# Window Sill repair / Replace PVC



## JRV

Any assistance you may provide with how to information with regard to the use of PVC window sill products would be appreciated.

The project I am working on involves replacement (full or partial), depending on the condition of the existing wood sill, of wood window sills using PVC products. The repair / replacement work of existing sills is to be completed prior to the installation of replacement windows.

In addition to information on full sill replacement identifying a repair process that calls for cutting / preparing the existing wood sill to receive a PVC sill nosing (partial sill replacement) is very important to the success of the project.

Thank you for any assistance you may provide.


----------



## SillMaster

Hello,

You might take a look @ Sill Masters - Premium Quality Vinyl Window Sills for solid vinyl window sills.  You can also cut these and use them for jamb extensions and/or casing around any moisture areas like basements, shower windows or kitchen windows


----------



## joecaption

Most often it's faster and no more expencive to just replace the whole window.


----------



## Tangelo

JRV said:


> Any assistance you may provide with &#8220;how to&#8221; information with regard to the use of PVC window sill products would be appreciated.
> 
> The project I am working on involves replacement (full or partial), depending on the condition of the existing wood sill, of wood window sills using PVC products. The repair / replacement work of existing sills is to be completed prior to the installation of replacement windows.
> 
> In addition to information on full sill replacement identifying a repair process that calls for cutting / preparing the existing wood sill to receive a PVC sill nosing (partial sill replacement) is very important to the success of the project.
> 
> Thank you for any assistance you may provide.



Hello JRV, here are the steps to replacing your window sill. If you haven't found the Vinyl Sill & Nosing you can go to any Lumber yard, that's where I got mine> *http://tinyurl.com/4lrkgpf*













1. Raise the sash and remove the top plate. Pry away as much material as you can. Use the reciprocating saw to cut through solid material and clear it away.

2. Pry out the main part of the sill. Try to keep it as a whole piece for use as a template for cutting a replacement.

3. Use the folding rule to get inside measurements to cut a new top plate.

4. Place the old sill on a 2-by-6 and trace around the edge to mark cut lines. While you're at it, mark the measurements for the top plate on a 1-by-6.

5. Wearing a dust mask and safety glasses, cut the new pieces with a table saw.

6. Slide the new sill into place, and then pry away interior trim and slide the top plate into position. Drive galvanized screws down through both pieces and into studs below. Secure the bottom sill by driving screws through the outside edge.

7. Run a bead of caulk along the edge to seal any gaps. Reattach trim pieces if necessary.


----------

